# Thinking of Starting a Fertility Supplies Online Store - Any Thoughts?



## ~Lindz~

Hi everyone!

I haven't posted for a while but was a regular on here for a few years during my desperate attempts to conceive and found the advice, knowledge and support invaluable. I seriously couldn't have got my miracle without Fertility Friends and everyone on here. 

Along from the difficulty of going through round after round of treatment another thing that I found hard was trying to find supplements that would help my flagging fertility, and I spent hours and hours doing online research. One thing I found was that there didn't seem to be a one-stop-shop for fertility-related items, or if such a website exists I never found it, so ever since I've been toying with the idea of setting one up. 

What I'd love to do is to set up a not for profit e-commerce store selling all things fertility-related from ovulation monitors through to supplements etc (but not prescription only medication of course), but before I launch head-long into this I just wanted to see if people thought this was a good idea or not? Maybe there are a million websites out there already specialising in fertility-related items but I just never found them?? Maybe this is just a really bad idea? Maybe someone on here has some ideas?

Any thoughts appreciated!

Lindz x


----------



## miamiamo

it seems to be a good iidea, I would recommend to check out potential of a market


----------

